# Lee Valley Japanese Kitchen Knives



## timtro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about these. They seem to be VG-10, 10 degree 50:50. Not a bad deal assuming the quality is there.

They appear to be Ice Bear knives, but I can't find much out about these, except that they seem to be more common in Europe than here. Does anyone have any experience with them? Do they hold a descent edge?


----------

